# Questionnaire: Do You Have Autistic Tendencies?



## R (Jun 13, 2006)

Found this on diggit

http://aq.server8.org/

50 questions telling you how Autistic-like you may be

I got a 25


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

30


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

15 - Average for a woman.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

18 average


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

30


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

26... above average. I don't have autism, but with those questions, there was a lot of cross-over into social anxiety/AVPD.


----------



## Null (Nov 6, 2003)

36


----------



## quat (Sep 27, 2006)

33....do i win any meds?


----------



## person86 (Aug 10, 2006)

34... second highest so far!

Although I've taken this test before and scored vastly different. It just depends.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

14

and I thought I was being hard on myself. :stu

I did this before and I'm pretty sure I got 16-17ish


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: re: Questionnaire: Do You Have Autistic Tendencies?*



OneIsALonelyNumber said:


> 26... above average. I don't have autism, but with those questions, *there was a lot of cross-over into social anxiety*/AVPD.


:yes I also got a 26. I would not say that I'm at all autistic or anywhere even close.


----------



## R (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: re: Questionnaire: Do You Have Autistic Tendencies?*



OneIsALonelyNumber said:


> with those questions, there was a lot of cross-over into social anxiety/AVPD.


Ya I think anyone from SAS scoring 23-28, most of that comes just from having SA


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

29....these surveys are never accurate to me though cause I never know when I should choose a "definitely" answer so 90% of the time I choose "slightly". I'm kinda autistic being good at math, numbers, patterns, etc., but I'm not oblivious to social behavior either. I think most of us SA folks understand we aren't the most socially skilled people whereas autistic people can't understand that.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

28


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

21


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

I took this already.

I got a 36.

It's not a surprise to me.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

21


----------



## SeaSwallow (Mar 8, 2007)

21 as well.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

38. I already know I'm autistic.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

37.


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

20


----------



## Nutnutnut (Jun 2, 2007)

16, adrogynous average result :lol


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

39....
odd, I always score high on these things, but I'm not autistic (SA super combo?)
Or maybe I am, and just don't know it...nah


----------



## Andrew White (Aug 18, 2007)

35! My suspicions have been confirmed by this highly scientific and rigorous test. Let the disability allowance roll in!

You might have thought SOMEONE would have noticed, a doctor, teacher, employer (either of them) but no.

Would someone who might score 50 be capable of taking this test? I'm not being funny, I would like to know.


----------



## katelyn (Jul 11, 2006)

Well, I got 42, which is nothing new to me, in fact I think this was one of the tests I took when they diagnosed me. There were some questions which I could have answered differently depending on my mood.


----------



## anarchist_penn (Jan 21, 2006)

I got 31.


----------



## Andrew White (Aug 18, 2007)

katelyn said:


> Well, I got 42, which is nothing new to me, in fact I think this was one of the tests I took when they diagnosed me. There were some questions which I could have answered differently depending on my mood.


42? Right I am going to take it again to see if I can beat you!


----------



## quat (Sep 27, 2006)

Andrew White said:


> katelyn said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I got 42, which is nothing new to me, in fact I think this was one of the tests I took when they diagnosed me. There were some questions which I could have answered differently depending on my mood.
> ...


I got 51 second time around(bonus credits). Multiple choice diagnosis the way of the future.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

19


----------



## insanechub (Jul 2, 2007)

34


----------



## shy_girl (Dec 12, 2006)

21


----------



## Del (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: re: Questionnaire: Do You Have Autistic Tendencies?*



OneIsALonelyNumber said:


> 26... above average. I don't have autism, but with those questions, there was a lot of cross-over into social anxiety/AVPD.


 :ditto 
26-lot of stuff about being social


----------



## taxgirl (Aug 28, 2007)

25 for me.. mostly due to those social questions and chit chat questions...


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

35 the first time I took it few days ago, 34 now. hmmm must look deeper into this.


----------



## Andrew White (Aug 18, 2007)

ag said:


> 35 the first time I took it few days ago, 34 now. hmmm must look deeper into this.


You are getting better! Only use this test as something to think about, it isn't a diagnosis of anything, far from it. Most of the symptoms can be explained in other ways.

Being autistic is fashionable at the moment, people think you have special powers to compensate for being unable to think properly. I got 35 btw. And I can fly.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Andrew White said:


> ag said:
> 
> 
> > 35 the first time I took it few days ago, 34 now. hmmm must look deeper into this.
> ...


yah I understand this is an online test and its results are far from conclusive, but they shouldn't be entirely discounted. They could be a starting point for further investigation.

A bit offtrack but I heard that autism diagnoses have gone up in recent times. We don't know if it due to better detection or due to genuine increase in autism in the population. The disorder itself sounds intriguing to me.


----------



## Andrew White (Aug 18, 2007)

ag said:


> Andrew White said:
> 
> 
> > ag said:
> ...


Oh I agree, I am not discounting it entirely. I do believe my score of 35 is telling me something that I should investigate further.

I doubt autism is truly on the rise having said that, I have reason at all to think this). I would say it is better detection plus life is generally so much easier now, people have the luxury of worring about things like less severe forms of autism instead of being forced into just getting on with things. I doubt being a high functioning autistic held much sway with coal miners. Get down that pit! And lower functioning people were just mad and sent away.


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

35


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

I got 31. 

I'm not autistic, but there were alot of SA/AVPD tendencies in the questions.


----------



## bestof (Apr 23, 2014)

*I got same*

I got the same as i am not child=25


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

37. I've been suspecting that I had Asperger's. This only further convinces me. It's just so HARD to socialize. It just DRAINS me.


----------



## lunarc (Feb 25, 2014)

37. Its not a surprising result.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

24.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

26 o_o higher than I thought it'd be. But that's probably because a lot of questions overlap with SA.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

38. I have already been diagnosed with an ASD.



diamondheart89 said:


> 26 o_o higher than I thought it'd be. But that's probably because *a lot of questions overlap with SA*.


This is true.

Honestly I am so exhausted of people on this forum screaming out that they have an ASD without diagnosis or with very little research done. Yes, by all means it is a possibility, but it seems a _flood_ of people just take a couple online quizzes and proclaim that they are autistic.

Please, everyone here, take this quiz with a grain of salt. If you _really_ suspect that you have an ASD, do some thorough research outside this quiz, and if your research seems to confirm your suspicions, by all means see a professional if you wish to shed some light on the situation (although diagnosis is not paramount unless the ASD affects your daily life severely and negatively enough to warrant disability services, etc, which need a letter of diagnosis and prognosis usually).


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

29. Bull****, not possible.


----------



## Quatermass (Oct 6, 2013)

37. I would go and have a clinical assessment if I could, but there seems to be an almost endless waitinglist where I live.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

All I know is I seem to be insanely attracted to women with autistic tendencies. I never really noticed it until I met a few women who knew they had them and were open about it and I thought "That's it! That's what I'm attracted to!" 

Weird, I know. Of course that probably means I've got more than a little of that going on myself.


----------



## Yawdawntknawmay (May 4, 2014)

Even if I exaggerate the answers, the highest I can get is like 24.


----------



## c224 (Mar 2, 2014)

34, my therapist has mentioned it a few times so not that surprising


----------



## Lorn (Apr 7, 2014)

27. 

And such stereotype, whoa.


----------



## DragnoticChaos4231 (Oct 10, 2012)

32


----------



## mca90guitar (Sep 12, 2012)

15


----------



## beffa (Mar 30, 2014)

28 ;s


----------



## Freyja (Jan 15, 2014)

29, a lot higher than I expected. But the test seems pretty inaccurate, I won't conclude anything from it.


----------



## charmquark (Apr 28, 2014)

28. Not surprising.


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

28 but only based on the social situations, it's not a great test.


----------

